# ABS, Limited Slip, and Airbag Warning light.



## SSIMONEAU (Jan 9, 2012)

Help..... My husband and I own a 2005 Frontier Nismo 4.0L. We are having
problems with warning lights. Our Abs light came on and we took it to 
several different garages. All of which could not fix the problem and 
could not find the reason for the code. All connections and sensors were tested. After we picked up the vehicle the abs light stayed off for all of 
10 minutes, then came back on again. We took it back to the mechanic and he then had it throw another code, but the info on it was very vague, saying it was some kind of wiring problem, but not specific enought to be of any help. Then the Limited Slip light came on shortly after that. Same thing, nobody seems to be able to diagnose it. 
Now the Airbag light is flashing on from the time we start the vehicle, until 
we park it again. Does anybody have any suggestions. We just can't seem to find anyone that can correct these problems and there is no dealship close to us. Thanks.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Two things come to mind.

1. Steering Angle Adjustment. As far as I know the dealer has to clear it and make an adjustment. My Actron didn't find the code, but Nissan's Consult II did. Are you lifted? 

2. Broken sensor/wire or bad connection in ABS system. Also, check your brake fluid level.

As for the Airbag light, there was a reset procedure on this site, but when I searched for it it now says "invalid Page Specified". Cheer up, you are not the first to have these problems and some of us before you have documented the remedies online. Search your keywords and you will find help, I'm just sorry I don't have the links handy for you. 

Good Luck, Z


----------



## SSIMONEAU (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for your help Z. I will check into that. 

I also tried to bring up the Airbag reset and recieved the same message as you. 

I know the mechanic checked all connections and abs sensors front and rear. They all 
appeared good. So I guess we will keep plugging away. 

Our truck is not lifted, but I will took into the angle adjustment and re check the brake 
fluid. Thanks for all your help. 

Have a great day.
Ssimoneau


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A number of mid-2000's Nissans have had problems with grounding causing issues with the CAN (controlled area networking) system, which affects multiple systems. I had the issue on my 2006 Pathy which started with the TPMS warning light flashing. Fortunately, I'm a former Nissan tech and my friend has a shop and owns a subscription to ALLDATA and an X413 diagnostic scantool, which is capable of accessing all of the Nissan systems in my vehicle. When I pulled codes, I found a number of codes for the ABS, TPMS, 4WD and VDC systems along with a U1000 CAN communication malfunction code. I found a lengthy TSB on the concern and ended up having to clean a bunch of ground points in the engine compartment and under the dash. I didn't get to all of the ground points as described in the TSB, as it would have entailed practically removing the dashboard. After cleaning what grounds I could get to, I had to relearn the Idle Air Volume and reset the P/S angle switch due to having the battery disconnected. It's been two months and still haven't had any problems. I can't say that this is YOUR problem without knowing if there is a stored CAN system code, but it's a possibility.


----------



## SSIMONEAU (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for that info SMJ999, come to think of it, we have had the TPMS light come on 
periodically and they go out again. Even after we had the tires changed the light came on a few days later and then went out a couple of days after that. Looks like I am going to have to find a dealership with a good tech to figure this one out. 
I have searched Michelle on Demand for any service bulletins and recalls but come up with nothing. But there are so many lights on the dash it is making it hard to drive at night. LOL. 
I will keep your info and see what a dealership comes up with. I am loving this forum already. A lot of useful information. Thanks again. 
Cheers


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Just to clarify, a "flashing" TPMS light on the dash is not the same as the TPMS light being on. Flashing indicates a possible system malfunction, while the light being on (solid) indicates a possible interference issue or false low pressure condition when actual pressures are within specification. Another '05 indication of a false condition would be the TPMS light on without the audible beep (depending on manufacturing date). 

More detailed information should be in your manual. Let me know if you don't have one as I have it. I may also have the reset procedures as well and will post back if/when I locate my hard copies if you'd like. Z


----------



## SSIMONEAU (Jan 9, 2012)

My TPMS light was staying on, but no beep. But that may be some kind of intermittent 
problem as the light is off now and has been off for about a month or so. 
Gotta love those intermittant issues. 
I do have a manual, will have to do some more reading, but my husband and 
I are starting to think there is some serious wiring issues or sensor issues with this 
vehicle as we bought it off a car lot and have been having issues with it since shortly 
after the purchase. Mostly electrical/sensor issues.


----------



## Tuoraf1 (Mar 17, 2012)

I also had a problem with my ABS, BRAKE, & SLIP warning lights of my 2008 Nismo, 49,500 miles. The Nissan dealer said I had a bad ABS Actuator, repairs cost me $1200.


----------

